# Prologic Savage Gear Spinnruten



## GermanTackle

Wir führen nun Prologic Savage Gear Spinnruten
Die Qualität hat uns überzeugt.

Hier nur drei Beispiele:




*SavageGear Bushwhacker XLNT Spinnrute*

Die Gummifisch Spinnrute von SavageGear aus der Bushwhacker XLNT Serie

Länge 258 cm 
Wurfgewicht  20-60 gr
2 Teilig
Zapfenverbindung
Original Fuji  Rollenhalter
Hochwertige SIC Ringe
Griffe aus Japanischem  EVA
Spiralförmig gewickelter Blank

Supersteife, aber trotzdem sensible  Rute mit superschneller progressiver Aktion. Ideal zum fischen mit Wobblern, besonders aber  zum fischen mit Gummiködern.  Kräftiges Rückrat für einen schnellen Anhieb. Eine super Zander und  Hechtrute.
 Hergestellt aus einer hoch modulierten Kohlefaser. Moderne Rute mit einer  schier unglaublichen Kraft im Verhältnis zum Gewicht. Gute  Wurfeigenschaften.
 Diese Rute hat uns wirklich überrascht, unser Rutenbauer hat die Rute in die  Hand genommen und ist sofort direkt damit ans Wasser zum Testen. Die Rute hat er  nicht wieder zurückgebracht.... 






*Savage Gear Bushwhacker Spinnrute*

von SavageGear aus  der Tournament Serie

Länge 258 cm 
Wurfgewicht 15-40 gr
2  Teilig
Zapfenverbindung
Original Fuji Rollenhalter
Hochwertige SIC  Ringe
Griffe aus Japanischem EVA, der untere Griff ist  zweigeteilt!
Spiralförmig gewickelter Blank

Steife, aber sensible  Rute mit progressiver superschneller Aktion. Speziell entwickelt für Gummiköder.  Ausreichend Rückrat für einen schnellen Anhieb und viel Kraft, um den Fisch im  Drill von Hindernissen fern zu halten. Eine Super *Zanderrute*  die sich auch vor keinem Hecht verstecken muss.
 Hergestellt aus einer hoch modulierten Kohlefaser. Moderne Rute mit einer  schier unglaublichen Kraft im Verhältnis zum Gewicht. Gute  Wurfeigenschaften.






*Savage Gear Butch Light Trigger Spinnrute*
von  Prologic aus der Tournament Serie

Länge 205 cm 
Wurfgewicht 15-50  gr
2 Teilig
Zapfenverbindung
Original Fuji Trigger  Rollenhalter
Hochwertige SIC Ringe
Griffe aus Japanischem EVA, der untere  Griff ist zweigeteilt!
Spiralförmig gewickelter Blank

Hochwertige  Spinnrute mit Trigger. Zu fischen mit einer Multirolle.  Sehr gut ausbalanciert, schlanker leichter Blank. Ideal für mittelgroße  Jerkbaits, Wobbler und Gummiköder.

Hergestellt aus einer hoch modulierten  Kohlefaser. Moderne Rute mit einer schier unglaublichen Kraft im Verhältnis zum  Gewicht. Gute Wurfeigenschaften.






Wie immer: Lassen Sie sich kostenlos beim Rutenkauf beraten, einfach anrufen.


 Hier geht es direkt zum Angel Shop


----------

